

Ask HN: Resources to learn about entrepreneurial finance - geekinme

What books/resources do you recommend to learn the basics like valuation,dilution,notes,stock,taking seed/angel/vc money.
--Thanks, 
Madhavi
======
tgriesser
If you want some basics... you could check this out, there's a couple
different videos on related topics [http://www.khanacademy.org/?video=raising-
money-for-a-startu...](http://www.khanacademy.org/?video=raising-money-for-a-
startup#Venture%20Capital%20and%20Capital%20Markets)

~~~
geekinme
Thanks tgriesser.

